# Sperm numbers for natural conception



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi Peter,

My DH had a vasectomy reversal a year ago. Despite a promising first sperm count his last showed less than 1% most with low motility but 8% with good motility.
We have been advised to try ICSI - which we will.

However, can you please explain why natural conception is impossible when there are still several thousand (??maybe) motile sperm and one is all you need?

Thanks v. much.


Janie 

P.S. I love T.O.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Janie said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> My DH had a vasectomy reversal a year ago. Despite a promising first sperm count his last showed less than 1% most with low motility but 8% with good motility.
> We have been advised to try ICSI - which we will.
> ...


----------

